# Predict the Record for January - Meir WINS!



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Fri 02 vs LA Clippers *W*
Wed 07 vs Indiana *L*
Fri 09 vs Dallas *W * _(Current high score of 128)_
Sun 11 @ LA Clippers *W* 
Tue 13 vs Atlanta *W*
Thu 15 @ Denver *L* 
Fri 16 vs Minnesota *L *
Sun 18 @ Toronto *W*
Mon 19 @ Boston *L* 
Wed 21 @ New York *L *
Fri 23 @ Charlotte *L *
Sun 25 @ Atlanta *W 24-18(6-6)*
Mon 26 @ Washington * NBATV*
Thu 29 vs San Antonio *TNT*
Sat 31 vs Chicago 

Choose a high score for the month as a potential tie breaker. Ties are stupid. No specific game. All you have to do is be the closest.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

Fri 02 vs LA Clippers - Win
Wed 07 vs Indiana - Win
Fri 09 vs Dallas ESPN - Loss
Sun 11 @ LA Clippers - Win
Tue 13 vs Atlanta - Win
Thu 15 @ Denver TNT - Loss
Fri 16 vs Minnesota - Win
Sun 18 @ Toronto - Win
Mon 19 @ Boston TNT - Loss
Wed 21 @ New York - Win
Fri 23 @ Charlotte - Win
Sun 25 @ Atlanta - Loss
Mon 26 @ Washington NBATV - Win
Thu 29 vs San Antonio TNT - Win
Sat 31 vs Chicago - Win

11-4; High score - 123


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

12-3, high score of 126


----------



## Sunsrule13 (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*



Dissonance19 said:


> Fri 02 vs LA Clippers win
> Wed 07 vs Indiana win
> Fri 09 vs Dallas *ESPN*loss
> Sun 11 @ LA Clippers win
> ...


13-2 hi score 133


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

15-0 !! They make the big run of the season! (can you feel the optimism!?)

High score 119


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

^lol you serious with that? I think we are due for big month, but not quite that.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

10-5

126


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*



Dissonance19 said:


> ^lol you serious with that? I think we are due for big month, but not quite that.



I'm just trying to be overly positive.....I doubt they go 15-0.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

8-5 this month. Suns continue their streak losing on national TV. So losses to Dallas, Denver, Boston, San Antonio, and New York because they won't got 5-37 from 3pt again....


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

Guys are way too optimistic with this team right now... I got them going 9-6 and high score will be 125.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*



MeirToTheWise said:


> Guys are way too optimistic with this team right now... I got them going 9-6 and high score will be 125.


Look at that schedule though. If we do poorly on that, we should just trade everyone.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

12-3 high score 130 vs the Knicks.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

I just noticed this, but Iceman's already lost, lol... He picked 8-5 and there's actually 15 games, not 13... Poor Ice >_>


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*



MeirToTheWise said:


> I just noticed this, but Iceman's already lost, lol... He picked 8-5 and there's actually 15 games, not 13... Poor Ice >_>


Two will be canceled and played another month. Or two ties....

Look I just counted the number of L's the team would garner this month. Five. You're breaking my balls meir, you're breaking my balls.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*



Dissonance19 said:


> Look at that schedule though. If we do poorly on that, we should just trade everyone.


Let the trading begin!!

Anyways, now I need the Suns to do the unthinkable and somehow win 4 games in a row, so that I can win this month >_>


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

You win by default. No one else has picked more losses than you.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Really? Lol, YAY!! 2 of 3 so far this season ^_^


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

MeirToTheWise said:


> Really? Lol, YAY!! 2 of 3 so far this season ^_^


You do realize that you have picked the lowest win total for the Suns each month and won twice. That's not good. That's bad.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> You do realize that you have picked the lowest win total for the Suns each month and won twice. That's not good. That's bad.


Well it's more that I wasn't blinded by what I saw on paper or by what they should theoretically be playing like. I'm no longer optimistic about this team, so when I see a club with a better record and homecourt advantage, I automatically assume a loss.


----------

